# Aqua Clear 20 just stopped working.



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Earlier today I decided to do a massive de-duckweeding of my tank. All I did was unplug the Aqua Clear 20 and make sure it still had water in it (didn't want my bacteria to dry out).

Three hours later I go to plug it in.....and nothing. Motor doesn't click, no sound is made, no movement, etc. 

Any ideas what the heck happened? Everything else on that power cord works just fine.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It's common Burks. 
All you have to do is pull your intake tube out and make sure the impeller isn't in need of cleaning, which is a normal part of maintenance, and it should go. In many cases, all you need to do after checking the impeller is jiggle your intake tube up and down a few times, or stick something into the chamber to nudge the impeller to take off and all is well again until it's ready for maintenance the next time.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I cleaned it and somehow a snail was stuck in there. Not sure how he got past the sponge filter but he stopped the whole assembly.

Thanks for the tip Jan! Works fine now


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I have to clean mine every week or so...I just started a heavy planting so loose leaves and bits of plants get stuck all the time. With my non-planted tank, a cleaning every 3-4 months worked well.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

great filters, but they do clog up pretty easily. It doesn't take a whole lot of gunk to stop my AC50. The snail was probably small when it got in there and lived and grew, eating the stuff that got sucked up into the filter.


----------

